# 2021 Golf TSI Mods?



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

Are there mods, tunes, and stuff like that compatible with the 1.4T from COBB. Also is COBB actually good, are there better companies?
Basically, I've done all the body mods I want to do to the car, and now I'm looking more into engine components and such.


----------

